# Mavs vs Rockets (Dec 2)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (10-6) vs Houston Rockets (6-10)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Mavs 120, Rockets 60:laugh:

whoever plays for JVG can't score, 7 Rockets to score totals 4 points last night.


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

I hope the mavs will move the ball better on offense. If they do this along with more presence in the paint, they'll drop some points on the Rockets. 

Mavs 111

Rockets 98


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pistons scored 93 against Rockets, we have much better offense

Dallas - 101

They held them to 73, we have no-where near good defense

Rockets - 91


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Pinto's Preview*

The Mavericks face foe number two on their current four game home stand Thursday night (December 2 at 7pm CT) at American Airlines Center as Houston’s 6-10 Rockets limp into Dallas. Opponent number two in this scheduling Texas two-step figures to come with far less force than did Tuesday’s power- San Antonio. The Spurs dismantled Dallas by 18 points to drop the Mavs to 10-6 on the season. The Rockets have dropped four in a row and were loudly booed at home Tuesday night during an embarrassing 93-72 loss to Detroit. They’ve struggled to find offensive continuity as they’ve failed to score more than 80 points in any of their past three games. Easy night at the office for the Mavericks? I wouldn’t go that far because Houston has terrific personnel at certain spots on the floor, but this appears a great opportunity for Dallas to quickly recover from Tuesday’s shallacking if it comes with focus and crispness at both ends of the floor.

The real trouble spot for the Rockets thus far this season has proven to be the point guard position. Houston began the season with Charlie Ward as its starter at lead guard, but now starts Tyronn Lue with Bob Sura in reserve as Ward’s now hurt and on the injured list. Frankly none of the three strikes fear in the hearts of opponents. In Tuesday’s blowout loss to the Pistons the Rockets turned the ball over 20 times with just 18 total assists. Numerous players spoke out post game about how embarrassing and unacceptable Houston’s effort was in that game. Will we see a dramatic difference in those areas in this game? Possibly. But as long as the Rockets lack floor leadership at the point they will struggle to execute offensively.

The Rockets possess one of the game’s most explosive individual offensive forces in Tracy McGrady (20ppg), a mammoth center in Yao Ming (17ppg, 8rpg), a consistent scoring small forward in Jim Jackson (13ppg) and a solid power forward one-two punch in Maurice Taylor and Juwan Howard. I suspect that Mavs defensive specialist Josh Howard will be assigned T-Mac, while ailing Marquis Daniels will check Jackson. Erick Dampier will draw Yao duty defensively. Dirk Nowitzki will be asked to handle the Taylor-Howard duo. Bottom line, the Mavs match-up well with this team at the defensive end of the floor.

Offensively, Dallas should have a considerable edge at the point with Devin Harris finally facing a team without an elite floor leader. He should use his quickness to good advantage against either Lue or Sura. Nowitzki will be a near impossible cover for Taylor or Howard at power forward. While Jason Terry and Jerry Stackhouse figure to provide the Mavs with scoring punch that Houston lacks in reserve. The Rockets bench corps includes Sura, Howard, aging Dikembe Mutombo and inconsistent swingman Bostjan Nachbar.

It will be important in this game that Dallas reeks havoc with its athleticism and quickness at the defensive end of the floor to constantly disrupt Houston’s fragile offense, while generating turnovers to trigger fast break opportunities. The Rockets average just 87ppg, Dallas must now allow itself to be lured into a half court grinder of a game. The Mavericks have beaten three straight opponents in the battle of the boards and should make it four in a row here as Houston struggles to rebound consistently. While the Rockets veteran core could take hold and fuel an inspired effort in this game off of the recent cluster of lackluster Houston performances, if the Mavericks are ready to get down to basketball business with DEFENSE FIRST from the opening tip they should be in good shape to successfully rebound from Tuesday’s setback at the hands of San Antonio


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The Rockets have scoring problems. The Mavs are struggling on the defensive side right now. But i still say Dallas wins this one 

Dallas 95
Houston 88


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Rockets Game Thread 















Ours rules theirs


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> Pistons scored 93 against Rockets, we have much better offense
> 
> Dallas - 101
> ...


I'm changing mine

Dallas 99
Houston 89


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Rockets Game Thread
> 
> 
> ...


lol, yeah us Rocket fans dont seem so interested in the team anymore untill Gumby is fired

Good luck guys...I doubt you'll need it though :dead:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, yeah us Rocket fans dont seem so interested in the team anymore untill Gumby is fired
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas - 102
Houston - 95


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Its Dirk vs Tmac

Dirk has 22 points, 9 rebounds and 2 steals

Tracy has 25 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists

Dirk is only shooting 7-17, needs to get that up


Terry with a buzzer beating 3 to put the Mavs up by 5 at the half


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk is on fire this quarter, half way through

[HOU] McGrady Layup Shot: Missed Block: Nowitzki (3 BLK) 
[HOU] Ming Layup Shot: Missed Block: Nowitzki (4 BLK)

He has at least another one, 6 points, 2 rebounds. I see his first 50 point game ever


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

3:24 DAL - A. Henderson enters game for S. Bradley 
3:24 DAL - S. Bradley enters game for E. Dampier 

Don Nelson: "Oh crap did I just send Bradley in? call him back! call him back!!!" :laugh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:laugh:

(3:24) [DAL] Dampier Substitution replaced by Bradley 
(3:24) [DAL] Bradley Substitution replaced by Henderson

EDIT: Yao Mania beat me to it


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 3:24 DAL - A. Henderson enters game for S. Bradley
> 3:24 DAL - S. Bradley enters game for E. Dampier
> 
> Don Nelson: "Oh crap did I just send Bradley in? call him back! call him back!!!" :laugh:


lmao:laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Terry is shooting way to much and dribbling to much....just give it to Dirk and let him get it done in the stretch


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Stackhouse what in the world was that. why did you not get the ball back into dirks hands.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Overtime!

Did you see where Tmac got 3 offensive rebounds in a row! Rebound Dirk!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dampier better win the jumpball over McGrady


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

that was great 
but dirk with 48 and a nice defensive play again...nice


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> that was great
> but dirk with 48 and a nice defensive play again...nice


Can you post any big plays or anything interesting that happens, ****ing Australian schedule doesnt have Mavericks


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dirk Freakin Nowitzki...where is his fan club


----------



## phOenIxmaVs (Nov 7, 2004)

DIRK is so UNSTOPPABLE!!!!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you post any big plays or anything interesting that happens, ****ing Australian schedule doesnt have Mavericks


oh i thought you was getting the game. my bad man
Dirk just got his 53rd point by hitting a contested 3 just a minute ago. He is coming up big right now playing on both ends of the court in this overtime.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Dirk Nowitzki= German-engineered shooting robot. No human could have made that last 3.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Dirk Freakin Nowitzki...where is his fan club


It's back!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

LOL, thanks man for putting me in the fan club!!!!!!!

Dirk4MVP!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Now both teams are trading three's and baskets. But Dallas should be able to hold them off now. Dirk has 53 but Tmac has 46. Great show they put on.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah I can't resist any longer, put me in there too please, Theo.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for putting me in there Theo.Dirk has set the franchise record with 53. Tmac just got his 48th point.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk! Dirk!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

111-106 Dallas. 17.4 seconds left and Rockets called a timeout.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Dirk is on fire this quarter, half way through
> 
> [HOU] McGrady Layup Shot: Missed Block: Nowitzki (3 BLK)
> ...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks, Theo.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kuskid</b>!
> Thanks, Theo.


Thats OK, Kuskid!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas won 113-106. Great game. But big concerns in this game. I'm just glad i got to see the mavs on tv. I hate moving up here and not being able to see my team:upset: cant wait to get back to Texas.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

In slew of tonights performance, we NEED to change the slogan of the forum to Dirk and his Digglers NOW!!!

Dirk Nowitzki just scored 53 pts on JVG's Defensive Oriented system....he is bigger than a man but less than a god...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow, Tmac n Dirk just combined for almost half the game's points. OT or not, 2 players combining for 100+ (granted they are on different teams) in the same game is remarkable. How much you guys wanna bet ESPN has a stat about that on Sportscenter tonight (last time 2 players combine for 100, or most points by two players in same game)?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kuskid</b>!
> Wow, Tmac n Dirk just combined for almost half the game's points. OT or not, 2 players combining for 100+ (granted they are on different teams) in the same game is remarkable. How much you guys wanna bet ESPN has a stat about that on Sportscenter tonight (last time 2 players combine for 100, or most points by two players in same game)?


You're on!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kuskid</b>!
> Wow, Tmac n Dirk just combined for almost half the game's points. OT or not, 2 players combining for 100+ (granted they are on different teams) in the same game is remarkable. How much you guys wanna bet ESPN has a stat about that on Sportscenter tonight (last time 2 players combine for 100, or most points by two players in same game)?


Kobe and Antawn Jamison, both got 50 in one game!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Post game Quotes*

Mavericks Head Coach Don Nelson
That was an incredible thing to win this. I really enjoyed it, but not until the very end. Some incredible shot making from two guys that deserve to be All-Pro and All-Star. Usually you don’t get that from the same game. It was a lot of fun to coach and watch the game. They have suffered some tough losses at home and my worst fear came true that they had a great game. They were really into the game and I thought both teams competed extremely hard.

On being in an offensive funk:
We changed our play call a little bit. I think whenever we did, it was a positive. We just kept the ball in Nowitzki’s hand and that wasn’t a bad idea when he was that hot.

On Yao fouling out:
I wasn’t sure that was going to be a positive for us. I thought Damp did a really good job on him and didn’t get rewarded with that much offensive calls. He really jammed it up. He was good in our zone, good in our man-to-man. I thought it would probably hurt us as opposed to help us when he fouled out. It was harder for us to match-up. 


Mavericks Guard Jason Terry
How nice was it to get the win tonight:
We came out on the winning end and that's the most important thing. It was good to see him (Dirk) score all those points, we needed every single one of them, but more importantly we needed the win.

Do you tend to go to him (Dirk) more when he's on a role like that?
Oh yeah, we're definitely looking for him. You may be sprinting down on the break and have something open and then you see him and you still want to get it to him just to watch another go down. It's not surprising to me, I see the hard work that he puts in and you knew he was due for a game like this.

Talk about your performance tonight?
I'm still battling this ankle. I'm just trying to do what I can to contribute out there. We're still down a little bit. Everyone is playing through something. I'm out there for the long haul.

When Dirk gets going like that can he carry the whole team?
That's why he is the franchise player. He's one of the best superstars in the league right now. He's one of the best pure shooters in the league by far. He's jumper doesn't touch anything. And give credit to T-Mac (McGrady), every time Dirk hit a shot he'd come down and match him. That was something to see. 


Mavericks Forward Dirk Nowitzki
Did it feel as good as it looked?
It was a great night. I made my first couple of shots and that usually gets my confidence up and I was just trying to be aggressive. We've been in a slump the last couple of games in a row and we had to get back on track. I'm just glad we won to be honest. It was so close and a tight game with four seconds to go and they still had the ball. We're just glad that we won.

Talk about you and T-Mac going back and forth?
It was amazing. He made some unbelievable shots from all over the court. We doubled teamed him and he just jumped over them and made some shots from all most half court. To me, he's one of the best perimeter scorers the game has and it was fun to watch.

Did you feel like you could do anything tonight?
There are always nights where the basket is a lot bigger than it usually is and there are nights when nothing drops. There are nights where you can't even make the easiest layups and the basket has a lid on it. I felt it was going to be a good night and stayed aggressive all night long and got to the line. That was big. I got to the line like 20 times. On a night like that you can't just settle for the jumper all day, you've got to drive and make them pay the price when they body up on you. I tried to mix it up and it worked really well today. 




Rockets Head Coach Jeff Van Gundy
On if having Tracy McGrady that many shots was part of the game plan:
He was just playing. I thought he was very assertive, and that was good.

On what he did to try and stop Dirk Nowitzki down the stretch:
We doubled him some, but we have to be able to guard better than we did tonight. You have to give him a lot of credit. He played great. 


Rockets Forward Jim Jackson
On if he and the other players started expecting everything to go in for Tracy McGrady and Dirk Nowitzki:
The shots that he was hitting; just like what you saw with Dirk. When you have guys hitting like that, it is exciting to be a part of. I just wish it would have come out differently on the result.

On his own 50-point game and if a player knows he is going to have one of those nights:
You don’t really know it until you start getting into the thirties and it is still early in the game and you are rolling. Dirk had 25 or so at the half. You get an indication if you are able to keep rolling. You don’t think about scoring 50. You just keep playing and playing, especially when you are a key guy, you are going to get touches. You will get to the free throw line and continue to score. Tracy is the same way. I don’t think it is anything you prematurely feel, but as you get to the threshold over 30 in the third quarter, it’s a goo likelihood if you keep rolling. 


Rockets Guard Tracy McGrady
On how it felt to be in a shootout like that with Dirk Nowitzki:
That was exciting. It was fun. I think that was good basketball right there; two guys going at it at a high level. I hope the fans enjoyed it.

On trying to stop Nowitzki, and having him make a shot even when you don’t think you gave him a chance:
You just have to step up to the challenge. When a guy like that has it rolling, I don’t care what kind of defense you put on him, he is going to find a way to score. He had it rolling and I thought I fouled him hard enough that he wouldn’t be able to get the ball up. Somehow it went in anyway. It was one of those type of nights


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

delete me


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

This looks like an amazing game, I wish I could watch it. :yes: 

That is a stat line:
53 points, 16 boards, 4 blocks, 3 steals,


----------

